
Anthropomorphic Robotic Hand - rayascott
http://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/robotics/medical-robots/biomimetic-anthropomorphic-robot-hand
======
option_greek
Now all they have to do is run a DNN on the input (to the robotic hand)
signals!

------
dang
Url changed from [http://singularityhub.com/2016/02/18/this-remarkable-
robot-h...](http://singularityhub.com/2016/02/18/this-remarkable-robot-hand-
is-worthy-of-luke-skywalker/), which points to this.

